# EN Publishing: EN5ider, TRAILseeker, & WOIN Updates!



## Connorsrpg (Sep 19, 2017)

That WOIN gear catalogue is awesome.

Would love to see the Cults article in the EN5ider too.


----------



## barasawa (Sep 19, 2017)

I too like the catalogue, but I've already spotted a few issues I hope are taken care of soon. 

First isn't a bug or typo, it's just a style bit, for me the pictures/links in each section are just too bloody large!  It feels like I'm perusing a computer monitor formatted page on a phone screen, too much scrolling because things are too big for the display area.

Second, in the Future section, the Duranium whip has the wrong damage. I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to be "26". I'm betting it's supposed to be "2d6". After all, what's a weapon that doesn't have any die ?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2017)

barasawa said:


> First isn't a bug or typo, it's just a style bit, for me the pictures/links in each section are just too bloody large!  It feels like I'm perusing a computer monitor formatted page on a phone screen, too much scrolling because things are too big for the display area.




It should scale with your mobile device, unless there's something weird going on. It looks different on desktop, tablets, and phones.



> Second, in the Future section, the Duranium whip has the wrong damage. I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to be "26". I'm betting it's supposed to be "2d6". After all, what's a weapon that doesn't have any die ?




Good catch!

*Save**Save*​


----------

